# Recheckte nacheinandergenerieren lassen (Applet)



## Handballer0304 (22. Apr 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgende Frage: Wie bekomme ich das hin, dass ähnlich wie bei Flappy Bird o.ä. nacheinander Rechtecke erscheinen?
Ich habe an eine for-Schleife oder if-Abfrage gedacht.

Bitte helft mir da ich echt verzweifle und nichts gefunden habe!

Vielen Dank im voraus
Euer Handballer


----------



## udo-100 (23. Apr 2016)

Das kannst du mit einen Timer() lösen der in seinem Tick-Ereignis nach einer definierten Zeit jeweils ein neues Rechteck erstellt.


----------



## Joose (25. Apr 2016)

Bitte pro Thema nur einen Thread erstellen.
Ich schließe diesen hier, es kann im anderen weiter geschrieben werden: http://www.java-forum.org/thema/flappy-bird-fuer-noobs.172694/


----------

